# ¡el catalán (domtom) pasó los 3.000!



## totor

*¡… y …, que lluís ya superó los 3.000!*​


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias domtom por estar siempre ahí y ayudar en todo lo que puedes. Espero que sigas, por lo menos, hasta los 30000. ¡Enhorabuena! I endavant!


----------



## Gévy

Oh, Lluis, heureusement que Totor est là pour regarder les compteurs ! Mais tu vas à toute allure pour nous poster tout ça ! Tu es sûr de ne pas faire un excès de vitesse ???? 

Toutes mes félicitations, Lluis, pour ces messages qui cherchent toujours à aider les autres.

Un petó bien grande para ti, ¡campeón! 

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Lluís, hombre, no me digas, si esta tarde aún estábamos charlando como si nada, y ni me enteré ... ¡Qué despistada !

Te lo digo en catalán con una de las pocas palabras que conozco :

merci *​ 
... por tus 3000 aportaciones, tu magnífico francés, tu amistad, y todo lo que nos das a diario en el foro.

Molts petons​ 


Paquita * yo también, sé vestirme de otra forma..


----------



## Tina.Irun

Felicidades-Felicitats-Zorionak al hombre que nos recibe con los brazos abiertos y nos muestra sus pantorillas 
¡¡No me extraña que pase los 3.000 con la pasión con que debate!!

¿Seguro que es catalán 100%? ¿no le habrán contagiado en sus viajes un poco de íbera leche? 
¡Qué te dure la pasión muchos años, mon ami!
Tina (qui t´envoie un gros bisou virtuel).
PS: no puedo resistirme a un hombre con falda yo que llevo pantalón...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ba ba ba ! Comment est-ce possible ? Hier encore, j'avais vingt ans (ou presque !)...  etc
Bravo Lluis, tu es toujours prêt à aider en toutes circonstances ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena compañero!
Cada vez más perfeccionista en tus búsquedas y más prolijo en tus respuestas, pese a que echo de menos aquel púdico humor que en un momento dado dejaste entrever, veo que creces y creces de forma imparable. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Felicidades Lluís:

Eres como uno de estos chicos muy de tu tierra: un pilar del foro .

Gracias por tu presencia.
Un petò


----------



## Eva Maria

Estimat-Cher Domtom,

Felicitats, català-fràncès-escocès!

Tu as un grand coeur et alors nous ne pouvons faire d’autre que t’aimer!

M’alegro de que et tinguem entre tot(e)s nosaltres!

Petó/Bisou/Pòg (Scottish)

Eva Maria


----------



## GURB

Hola Domtom
Me parece que fue ayer cuando celebramos tus 2000 posts. Tranquilo amigo, no pises tan fuerte el acelerador si no, no vamos a poder dar abasto!
Mais trêve de paisanterie, c'est toujours avec un plaisir renouvelé que je lis tes réponses: toujours documentées et pleines de bon sens. 
Me adelanto a los demás foreros y aprovecho para darte la enhorabuena para los 4000!
Un fuerte abrazo de Gurb.


----------



## krolaina

LLUÍS, muchísimas felicidades y muchísimas enhorabuenas. 

Todo un placer leer tus genialidades.

Besos.


----------



## lpfr

Felicitaciones por tus 3000. Que sigan aumentando.
  Cordialmente,
  Luis


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabona noi, tot un plaer.

RIU


----------



## Antpax

Moltes felicitats Domtom. Sempre és un plaer coincidir. Quina rapidesa xiquet, jo pensaba que va ser ahir quan et vam felicitar pels teus 2.000.

Una abraçada.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

*¡Uno tras otro y superaste los 3000!
Muchas felicidades y gracias por compartir tus opiniones y tus dudas.*

*3000 petons*​


----------



## Tximeleta123

Nuestros amigos franceses tienen varios...pero nosotros tenemos ¡al ORIGINAL Y ÚNICO!


*******

¡Preparado en cualquier momento para transmitirnos todos sus conocimientos lo más rápido posible! 

¡Dispuesto siempre para ayudar 24h/24h!

Aunque es adorable...
¡cuidado! 
las noches de luna llena, cuando se pone la falda escocesa, puede sufrir transformaciones...escalofriantes!!! 
aunque pasados unos segundos... vuelve a ser ¡el de siempre!

Por eso, y para que sigas enseñándome cosas...

Un beso, amigo


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades, Domtom!!!

¿Será éste el brevaje que hace que este catalanet se vuelva así en las noches de luna llena?


----------



## Domtom

*-*
*Totor*: Muchas gracias por este hilo, aunque ahora tengo la faena de contestar a todos  , máxime que ya no me acordaba  . Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones  .



*Marlluna*: 





> Espero que sigas, por lo menos, hasta los 30000.


 Vale, me esforzaré en llegar a los 30.000, pero a partir de ahora sólo escribiré posts solicitando preguntas para mí  , para marearos, en vez de responder a las de los demás, *jajaja...*



*Gévy*: 





> messages que cherchent toujors à aider les autres.


 En realidad, no es que quiera ayudar a los demás, sólo lo hago ver, *jajaja...* ; lo hago para que luego me ayuden a mí cuando lo necesite, *jajaja...*



*Paquita*: 





> yo también, sé vestirme de otra forma.


 Ni que decir tiene, ni que decir tiene: cambias de camisa cada dos por tres  : que si _Josep_, que si _Françoise_, que si _Paquita_, que si _Paquit&_, _Paquito_, _Pepito_...



*Tina*: 





> no puedo resistirme a un hombre con falda, y yo que llevo pantalón...


 ninguna mujer se me resiste cuando voy en kilt  : por la calle, muchas me quieren sacar una foto, *jajaja...*



*Karine*: 





> tu es toujours prêt à aider en toutes circonstances.


 Mujer, tanto como en todas circunstancias..  , mientras hago mis n*****dades, no  .


----------



## Domtom

-
*Víctor*: 





> de forma imparable.


 Es verdad, conmigo, "cruces y cruces de forma imparable"  ; y es que soy un oso salvaje para con vosotros, os hago sufrir  cada vez más con las cosas que escribo, *jajaja...*



*Martine*: 





> Eres como uno de esos chicos de Els Castellets.


 Pero si no fuera por tu moderación, guía y amistosos PM, ya me hubiese caído y hecho pupa  .



*Eva María*: 





> nous ne pouvons faire d'autre que t'aimer.


 ¡Claro! ¡Por mi kilt! ¡Ahora lo entiendo!  



*Gurb*: 





> toujours documentées et pleines de bon sens.


 ¡Y tanto que me documento!, todo lo que digo está copiado de algún sitio o consultado con alguien  . No tenéis ni idea de lo tramposo que soy  .



*Krolaina*: 





> Todo un placer leer tus genialidades.


 No dices si genialidades... positivas o negativas... pero a buen entendedor, pocas palabras bastan  .


----------



## Domtom

-
*Lpfr*: 





> Que sigan aumentando.


 Claro que deseas que sigan aumentando...: siempre tú tan revolucionado: 33,33333333 revoluciones por minuto FR *!!!!!!!* . Pero lo cierto es que no llego ni a 0,0000000333333 revoluciones por segundo  .



*Riu*: 





> Enhorabona noi, tot un plaer.


 Sí, noi, tú *riu*, *riu*... (tú ríe, ríe...), que es bueno para la salud  .



*Antpax*: 





> Sempre és un plaer coincidir.


 Pues a mí no se me hace un placer coincidir, es decir, conectarme con WR, porque siempre se corta o enlentece mucho la conexión  . ¿Alguien puede encontrarme ese dichoso virus? 



*Lamartus*:





> gracias por compartir tus opiniones y tus dudas.


 Pues tengo otra duda para compartir: ¿qué significa _"sadud sut y senoinipo sut ritrapmoc"_?  Creo que tiene algo que ver con _"Átale, demoníaco Caín, o me delata."_



*Tximeleta*: 





> para que sigas enseñándome cosas.


 ¿¿¿¿Para que siga qué...????  ¿¿No pretenderás que... mi kilt yo... me lo...?? Ya sabes... 



*Chics*: 





> ¿será este brevaje el que hace que ese catalanet se vuelva así en las noches de luna llena?


 No exactamente... ese es el brebaje que hace que a veces yo diga tonterías en el foro  .
-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Domtom, y un Abrazo grande...
Nos seguiremos viendo  ( leyendo?)

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------



## Namarne

Felicidades, Domtom, y gracias por tus ayudas. 
(Conservo como oro en paño un glosario de expresiones francesas fantástico.)  
Jordi


----------



## Cristina.

Moltes felicitats amb retard! Si parece que fue ayer cuando hablamos de tu falda.
Me has doblado y yo sin enterarme.
Prestas una gran ayuda tanto en español como en francés (seguro que algunas te echan de menos en catalán)
Salut Lluís!


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, Domtom!, también con retraso. No nos cruzamos mucho, pero siempre te veo por allí contestando y contestando con respuestas muy exactas .


----------



## María Madrid

Nos cruzamos poco, pero siempre es un placer. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda cuando me ha tocado lidiar con idiomas de esos tan raros que hablan algunos... Saludos,


----------



## Domtom

-
Bueno, perdonad por mi tardanza en responder a los últimos. 

*Rosangelus*, es un placer coincidir a menudo contigo en el Sólo, especialmente cuando tratamos de ayudar a nuestros amigos de Egipto. Menos mal que no nos escriben en árabe, bueno, yo no sé arabe, ¿y tú?

*Nanarme*, ese glosario que dices no lo conocía, lo descubrí por casualidad en el transcurso de mi intento de ayudarte una vez, parece muy fiable en las traducciones, por lo menos pertenece la www.cervantesvirtual.com . Me ha sucedido varias veces, al buscar para los demás, encuentro páginas interesantes también para mí, algunas de ellas son glosarios que servirán para la puesta en común sobre lo cual se está hablando en el hilo recientemente iniciado por *Martine*.
A propósito, ¿qué querrá decir _meso. _que tantas veces aparece en dicho glosario?

*Cristina*, creo que aburro a la gente con mi kilt... bueno, quiero decir que siempre la misma imagen. Voy a plantearme de ir renovando periódicamente la foto de mi perfil, a cada vez falda nueva. 

*Rayines*, me honra que me escriba aquí uno de los miembros más veteranos de WR.

*María Madrid*, de nada. ¿Estudias sueco? ¿Es cierto que en sueco para decir "de nada" (respondiendo a "gracias") dicen algo así como "gracias por darme las gracias"?


Bueno, y a los primeros a quienes ya contesté, ya habréis visto que estaba un poco de broma, como cuando exageraba con los nombres de *Paquita*. Como os conozco más, ya hay más confianza...


Bueno, muchas gracias a todos por felicitarme. Esto me da ánimos para ir a la conquista de los 4.000 y así seguir aprendiendo de forma entretenida.


Un beso a todos.


----------



## María Madrid

Jajaja. Es verdad que en sueco no hay un "de nada" como tal de uso universal, se pueden decir varias cosas dependiendo de la situación, pero tanto como "gracias por darme las gracias" es exagerar un poco!! Saludos,


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> ¿Es cierto que en sueco para decir "de nada" (respondiendo a "gracias") dicen algo así como "gracias por darme las gracias"?


 


María Madrid said:


> Jajaja. Es verdad que en sueco no hay un "de nada" como tal de uso universal, se pueden decir varias cosas dependiendo de la situación, pero tanto como "gracias por darme las gracias" es exagerar un poco!!


 
Sí, porque, ¿te imaginas?

Fulano: Toma, un euro.
Mengano: Gracias. 
Fulano: Gracias por darme las gracias. 
Mengano: Gracias por darme las gracias por haberte dado las gracias. 
Fulano: Gracias por darme las gracias al darte las gracias por darme las gracias por haberte dado las gracias. 

[...]

Y al final, Fulano o Mengano ya estaría cabreado  :

F. M. : "¡A la mierda!"


----------

